# Ist jemand den Nibelungensteig schon mal komplett gefahren?



## sipaq (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gestern auf Spiegel Online diesen Artikel über den neuen Nibelungensteig gelesen habe, dachte ich mir, dass der sich auch prima für 'ne anstrengende Tagestour eignen würde. Dafür würde ich sogar mal aus Frankfurt anreisen und meinen geliebten Taunus links liegenlassen 

Mal kurz die Details laut Artikel:


Länge: 40km von Zwingenberg bis Grasellenbach
1600 Höhenmeter
Würde sich eigentlich im Sommer für 'ne Tour der härteren Art (hin und zurück) empfehlen. Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das Teil schon mal jemand komplett gefahren? Wenn ja wie wars? Ist der Weg an allen Stellen gut mit dem Bike aufwärts wie abwärts befahrbar? Wie ist die landschaftliche Komponente so?


----------



## rayc (22. Januar 2009)

Von Zwingenberg bis kurz hinter der Walburgiskapelle kenne ich die Strecke komplett. Sprich mir fehlen wohl 2-3 km 
Da sind schon paar schöne Sachen dabei.

Walbusgiskapelle ist eine schöne trailabfahrt, aber nur andersherum.
Felsenmeer, lohnt immer.

Ich würde die Trom noch dran hängen, wenn man schon mal in der Ecke ist.
Rückweg über Fürth, Krehberg, Schliefenbachtrail, ... dürften dann aber so 2500 Hm werden.

Wenn jemand den genauen Streckenverlauf als GPS-Track hat, nur her damit.

http://buergergis.kreis-bergstrasse.de/GISKreisBergstrasse/FrontController?project=nibelungensteig
http://www.lorsch.de/nibelungensteig/beschreibung.php?navanchor=1010004

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eine gute Beschreibung (in 3 Teilen) hier gefunden:

http://www.froutes.de/nibelungensteig

Wenn Du bei den drei Teilbeschreibungen auf 'Details' klickst, kannst Du Dir auch GPS-Trackdaten bzw. kmz-Dateien für Google Earth runterladen.


----------



## rayc (23. Januar 2009)

Ah, danke.
diese Seite hatte ich schon ganz vergessen.

Ich habe mal die Tracks in ein KML für GE gepackt.
Laut GPS-Aufzeichnung sind es 2100 Hm, das müsste man sich von MagicMaps, ... mal ausrechnen lassen. Deine Angabe von 1600 Hm scheinen aber realistisch zu sein. 
Nur fehlt dir der Rückweg 

Falls du es nachfährtst, es gibt 2 Stellen die nicht fahrbar sind!
Von Schlierbach (ab Schwimmbad) hoch nach Lindenfels, geht es über eine Treppe. Andersrum ein Spaß 
Also von Schlierbach stattdesen über (weisse Raute) direkten Weg hoch nach Lindefels nehmen.

Hier noch paar Tips:
Von Meli runter, ab der Hütte die Markierung ignorieren und einfach gerade aus die Falllinie runter, macht mehr Spaß.
Das Felsenmeer runter (weisses X) ist heftig (sehr viele Holzstufen!).
Die Abfahrt vom Krebberg Richtung Schlierbach ist ganz nett.
Walburgiskapelle (blaues kopfstehendes Dreieck) macht nur andersherum Sinn (Spitzkehren mit Stufen, teilweise sogar in den Kehren ).
Auf Anhieb, sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit per Strasse zur Wegscheide hochzufahren.


Rückweg, auf gleicher Strecke:
Trailabfahrt von der Walburgiskapelle geniesen 
Von Lindenfels zum Schwimmbad runter geht es über Holzstufen.
Ab Schlierbach der weissen Raute Richtung Krehberg folgen und dann weiter über Blauen Balken.
Von Knoden, statt über den blauen Balken über Knodener Kopf (ganz nett) lieber den gelben Dreieck folgen, auf den Hauptweg zurück Richtung blauen Balken, geht links ein kleiner unmarkierter Weg direkt nach Reichenbach runter .
Ab Reichenbach, über gelbes Quadrat und roten Balken hoch zum Felsberg.
Am Felsberg, 50 m hintern Ohlyturm, statt links den weissen Balken, gerade direkt abfahren.
Am Meli, ist Abfahrt über den weissen Balken ganz nett, nur macht die direkte Falllinie richtig Spaß 


ray


----------



## luckyman (23. Januar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den genauen Streckenverlauf als GPS-Track hat, nur her damit.



und da ist er als gpx und kml

Niebelungensteig.ace


----------



## rayc (23. Januar 2009)

Hey, was ist *ace* für ein Exotenformat? 
Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht einordnen.

Die GPX-Files (und auch OVL und IKT) liegen bei 
http://www.froutes.de/nibelungensteig passend schon als Garmin-Saved-Track (<500 Trackpunkte).

ray


----------



## luckyman (23. Januar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Hey, was ist *ace* für ein Exotenformat?
> Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht einordnen.
> 
> Die GPX-Files (und auch OVL und IKT) liegen bei
> ...



Win ace 

genau diese daten sind als ein track zusammengefast


----------



## shakrat (20. April 2010)

wir sind den nibelungensteig am samstag von zwingenberg nach grasellenbach in 7 stunden und 30 minuten ohne pause gewandert.das ding "einfach" mit dem mtb wäre schon extrem heftig aber auch wieder zurück ???lustig wird das auf keinen fall.wenn es bergauf geht dann richtig und zwar richtig fies.


----------



## shakrat (7. Juni 2010)

also fahren geht auch aber es ist echt heftig.einige tragepassagen sind dabei und steigungen jenseits von 25% die dann wirklich nur noch im kindergang zu bewältigen sind.ich sag nur 2,9km/h 
wir fahren nächstes wochenende direkt noch einmal.da sind sensationelle trails dabei.


----------



## odw (23. Juni 2010)

Ich bin den Nibelungensteig im Sommer 2009 von Zwingenberg nach Grasellenbach gefahren. Mittlerweile ist er weiter geführt worden und endet jetzt in Freudenberg.

Im Anhang habe ich die Track-Aufzeichnung und ein Höhenprofil beigefügt. In Lindenfels gibt es eine kurze Unterbrechung weil ich das GPS ausgeschaltet hatte und vergaß, es wieder einzuschalten. Das ist aber nicht weiter problematisch.

Der Nibelungensteig erfordert, egal in welcher Richtung und welchen Teilabschnitt man davon fährt, sehr gute Kondition (Kraft und Ausdauer) und eine gute Bike-Beherrschung. In der Richtung, in der ich gefahren bin, gibt es definitiv Passagen auf denen das Bike auch zu schieben/tragen ist. Wie lang diese Passagen sind, hängt von Kondition und Können ab - wie immer.

Lanschaftlich ist dieser Abschnitt des Nibelungensteigs eine Traum-Tour. Jeder der ihn fährt, wird begeistert sein. Aber bitte denkt daran, dass der Nibelungensteig ein Wanderweg ist...

Das Stück von Grasellenbach weiter nach Freudendberg hat's ebenfalls in sich. Ich bin's aber noch nicht durchgängig sondern immer nur Teilstücke davon gefahren. Natur pur.

Viel Spass.


----------



## slatanic (3. September 2010)

Hi

will den Steig im Septemper von Zwingenberg bis Freudenberg an einem Stück fahren
sollen so um die 125KM und 4000HM sein
meint ihr man braucht en Garmin
von Zwingenberg bis Grasellenbach ist er ja super gekennzeichnet
die Markierungen sind auch alle recht neu
kenn halt das letzte Stück nach Freudenberg nicht
aber wenn es genauso gut markiert ist denke ich man kann auf n Garmin verzichten
was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odw (4. September 2010)

Hallo slatanic,

lt. http://www.nibelungensteig.info sind es bis Grasellenbach 44km und 2.059Hm. Das deckt sich ungefähr mit meiner Aufzeichnung aus dem Juni 2009. Der erste Abschnitt ist problemlos ohne Navigationssystem nach Markierung zu fahren.

Die Strecke ab Grasellenbach bis nach Freudenberg kenne ich nur abschnittsweise, und zwar auch nur bis Amorbach (Gotthard Ruine). *Die Abschnitte, die ich kenne, sind durchweg gut markiert, so dass man auf ein Navi verzichten kann.*

Als ich im letzten Sommer auf diesem Teil unterwegs war, waren allerdings einige Bereiche durch Forstarbeiten vollständig blockiert, so dass Schieben/Tragen erforderlich war. Einige Steigungen sind in Fahrtrichtung Freudenberg aufgrund der Steigung auch durchaus nur schwer bis sehr schwer fahrbar.

Die Länge von 125km für die gesamte Strecke erscheint mir realistisch (siehe auch Info auf http://www.nibelungensteig.info) Ich würde aber vermuten, dass es mehr als 4.000Hm sind.

Hast Du vor, alleine zu fahren oder in einer Gruppe?

Jochen


----------



## slatanic (4. September 2010)

@ Jochen

kenn das Teilstück zwischen Lindenfels u Grasellenbach sehr gut
klar einige Steigungen sind nur schwer mim bike bezwingbar
aber egal geht schon irgendwie

will so in der 3. septemperwoche ne tagestour draus machen, in so 8-9 STD müßte das ding gegessen sein
dachte so an mittwoch oder donnerstags, ma schauen wie das wetter ist

bin bis jetzt alleine

Danke für die Infos


----------



## slatanic (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

bin den Nibelungensteig Ende September an einem Tag durch geradelt,,,,
hatte super Wetter so um die 24 Grad zumindest mittags.
Ist ne echt schöne Tour quer durch den ODW
die Strecke hat ca 140KM und ca 4500HM 
also um einiges mehr wie auf der HP angegeben.
er ist von beiden Seiten her schwer zu fahren an einigen Passagen bleibt schieben einfach nicht aus wegen Treppen, Geröll etc
sind auch einige Fußwege dabei die einfach zu steil sind um sie unter den Bodenbedingungen fahren zu können, da es teilweise recht ausgewaschen war.
schätze so in allem 95% fahrbar  beim Rest ist schieben angesagt
bin ihn von Zwingenberg aus gefahren, dachte von da aus kommen die schweren Anstiege zu Beginn, aber Pustekuchen  ab Bullau geht es auch noch mal richtig zur Sache 
werde demnächst noch die GPS Daten reinstellen

so long


----------



## Pusteblume (1. Mai 2011)

bin grade am überlegen den über pfingsten zu fuss an zu gehen. Wie siehts aus mit den Daten? 125 zu 140 ist zu fuss schon ein kleiner unterschied....


----------



## odw (2. Mai 2011)

@Pusteblume

Die Wahrheit liegt - wie immer - wahrscheinlich irgendwo dazwischen. Unter http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hqrixfdcehpkalek ist der komplette Weg als GPS-Route (!) verfügbar. Die dabei angegebene Länge beträgt 130km, das ist auch der Wert, den MapSource (Garmin) ausspuckt.

Unter http://www.nibelungensteig.info wird im Moment explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass der Abschnitt zwischen Hesselbach und Badisch Schöllenbach u. U. aufgrund von Forstarbeiten nicht passierbar ist. Darauf solltest Du auf jeden Fall ein Auge haben. Wenn solche Bereiche umgangen werden müssen, kann sich die Strecke schnell erheblich verlängern. Und möglicherweise ist das nicht die einzige Stelle, die davon betroffen ist. Die Forstverwaltungen halten es nämlich nicht für nötig, den Odenwaldclub oder andere Vereinigungen, die Wanderwege ausweisen und pflegen über blockierte Wege in Kenntnis zu setzen.

Eins ist sicher: Das ist ein ganz toller Wanderweg mit herrlichen Pfaden und tollen Ausblicken! Du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## slatanic (2. Mai 2011)

@Pusteblume


bin ihn letztes Jahr gefahren, und ich muß mich wohl irgendwo in Miltenberg verfranzt haben und bin ne Schleife extra gefahren 

denke auch zwischen 125 und  135 km ist der Steig lang

man glaubt gar nicht welch steile Anstiege es im ODW gibt

echt en Hammerweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pusteblume (3. Mai 2011)

danke für die infos die herren. hört sich auf jeden fall gut an. spannender als der eselsweg. den bin ich über ostern gelaufen und der war auch ganz nett, aber vom nibelungensteig erhoffe ich mir irgendwie mehr.


----------



## evil-bjoern (24. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Ich grabe diesen Thread noch mal raus und hoffe hier liest noch jemand mit. Nachdem ich den ersten Teil vom Nibelungensteig (von Zwingenberg bis Hetzbach-Beerfelden gefahren bin, bei mir waren es übrigens 58 km und 2100 hm). Würde ich gerne den zweiten Teil auch noch fahren. Welche Richtung ist denn empfehlenswerter? Von Freudenberg bis nach Hetzbach-Beerfelden oder andersrum? Vielen Dank schon mal!

Beste Grüße

Björn


----------



## slatanic (24. Juli 2011)

Hi björn

Ist eigentlich egal 
Hast in beide Richtungen etwa gleich viel Schiebepassagen
Dachte letztes Jahr das es ab dem Olfener Bild einfacher wird
Aber da kommen noch ein paar schwere Teilstücke
Will den zweiten Teil im August auch nochmal fahren

Gruß


----------



## evil-bjoern (24. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab's mir fast gedacht ... für den ersten Teil finde ich auch, dass es fast egal ist. Ich werde wahrscheinlich dann von Freudenberg nach Hetzbach fahren, dass hat den Vorteil, dass man am Ziel mal schnell in den Stausee springen kann!  ...das hat beim ersten Teil schon gut getan, denn die Anstiege im Odenwald sind echt heftig! 

Gruss Björn


----------



## hardtails (2. Februar 2018)

weiß jemand was beim runterfahren mehr Spass macht:

Gras ellenbach Richtung Westen oder vom Westen nach Gras ellenbach
oder 
von Gras ellenbach Richtung Osten oder vom Osten bis nach Gras ellenbach
?


----------



## codit (2. Februar 2018)

Aus Nord-West nach Grasellennbach auf dem N-Steig ist sch...se. Da schiebst Du den Spitzkehrenpfad zur Walburgiskapelle hoch, den schafft garantiert niemand im Sattel (Ebikes zählen nicht!). Andersrum super! Aber möglichst unter der Woche (oder im Winter), sonst wirst Du auch runterwärts schieben.

In östlicher Richtung kann ich wenig beitragen.


----------



## hardtails (2. Februar 2018)

den Weg rund um die Kapelle kenne ich, aber ab weschnitz quasi dann unbekannt
und ab dem marbaustausee kennnich dann auch nix mehr Richtung osten


----------



## codit (3. Februar 2018)

Richtung Westen kommt nach meinem Gedächtnis bis Lindenfels nichts aufregendes. Die Abfahrt dort von der Burg ist stellenweise ganz nett. Hochwärts in östlicher Richtung funktioniert da nur schieben.

Das westliche Teil des N-Steigs (zwischen Schlierbach und Zwingenberg) ist in beide Richtungen gut zu fahren. 500m Schiebe/Trage-Stück hat es in westlicher Richtung direkt nach Schlierbach. Ich finde Richtung Osten etwas interessanter, die Abfahrten vom Ohlyturm (Felsberg) durchs Felsenmeer (nicht am Wochenende!) und vom Krehberg nach Schlierbach sind ansprechend. Liegt aber sicher daran, dass die Abfahrten Richtung Westen (Ohlyturm - Balkhäuser Brücke) und Meli-Westhang zu meinen Hausrunden gehören und ich dort mehrmals wöchentlich fahre.

Der rayc gibt oben im Post #4 einige gute und weiterhin gültige Tips.


----------

